# Muscovy duck owners



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hoping someone can answer a question, I have 2 muscovy ducks sub adults one black the other cream in color , the black one has feathered up nicely but the cream one looks quite scruffy, and his quills keep sticking in him making him sore. Any suggestions most welcome :2thumb:


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

I kept and bred many muscovies for years, definately a favourtie of mine, especially when they get space to fly around and roost on the roof etc. I've never seen their quills digging in, do you have a picture please?


----------

